# IIS und ASP.NET webserver ?



## astaroth_benni (4. September 2004)

Hi,

ich will eigentlich nur meine ASP.NET Webanwendung die ich im moment auf meinem Rechner entwickle zum testen bzw. anschauen Freunden zur Verfügung stellen, ohne die komplette anwendung auf einen Webserver hochzuladen. Wie kann ich IIS so konfigurieren dass er meine IP im Internet Explorer akzeptiert und die Ressourcen-Dateien läd ?

als Beispiel http://192.168.0.2/MeineWebsite/default.aspx

ps.: ich hab ein Router und dyndns. d.h. wenn ein freund übers internet dann darauf zugreifen wollte müsste es mit http://account.dyndns.org/MeineWebsite/default.aspx funktionieren, oder?

Benni


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. September 2004)

Genau dazu gibt's extra ein Topic "WICHTIG" ...

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials155531.html


----------



## astaroth_benni (5. September 2004)

sryyyy.. aber trotzdem vielen Dank


----------

